# Flimmernde Pixel?



## Flenor Eldar (21. März 2010)

Moin,

hab bei meinem Rechner XP Neuinstalliert und den neusten Graffiktreiber drauf gehauen, allerdings hab ich immer so flimmernd/blinckende pixel aufm Monitor, wie bekomm ich die weg??

Gruß F.E.


----------



## anselm (21. März 2010)

Hast du vielleicht die falsche Auflösung ?
Ein Sreenshot wäre bestimmt ganz hilfreich.


----------



## moinmoin666 (21. März 2010)

Oder einfach noch mal Treiber deinstallieren und schauen ob es geklappt hat, wenn du Pech hast, hat deine Graka oder dein Bildschirm nen knacks.


----------



## Professor Frink (21. März 2010)

mach mal nen Screenshot um zu sehn ob das Bildschirmfehler(dann sind sie aufm Screen net zu sehn) oder Grafikfehler(dann sind sie zu sehn) sind


----------



## Flenor Eldar (21. März 2010)

anselm schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht die falsche Auflösung ?
> Ein Sreenshot wäre bestimmt ganz hilfreich.


Also der Monitor hat Full HD und die Auflösung is auf 1920x1080 eingestellt



moinmoin666 schrieb:


> Oder einfach noch mal Treiber deinstallieren und schauen ob es geklappt hat, wenn du Pech hast, hat deine Graka oder dein Bildschirm nen knacks.



Achne als ob es vorm Treiberinstalliern so war... Was soll klappen??



Professor Frink schrieb:


> mach mal nen Screenshot um zu sehn ob das Bildschirmfehler(dann sind sie aufm Screen net zu sehn) oder Grafikfehler(dann sind sie zu sehn) sind



Wenn du mir verrätst, wie man beim XP Paint was anders als bitmap speichert gerne...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Wenn du mir verrätst, wie man beim XP Paint was anders als bitmap speichert gerne...



Dann nimm ein anderes Programm


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann nimm ein anderes Programm



zB.:...

EDIT: So... Vlt seht ihr es ja...


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2010)

Viel zu klein.
Nimm mal eine ruhige Hintergrundfarbe, nichts Buntes und dann markierst du die Stelle, die du meinst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Bei buntem sieht man nichts...  Und größer? Der Server erlaubt doch maximal 640x480... 
I-wie glaub ich das ihr es nicht seht, wenn ich das Bild aufrufe flimmern da überall die pixel, ich mach mal ein pic mit der Digi, vlt sieht mans da besser...


----------



## rocc (22. März 2010)

Nimm das Bild, wenn du einen Screen machst, bitte auch in Full-HD auf. Zum Abspeichern: IrfanView, damit sollte das geh'n.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Ja, aber Full HD kann ich ja nicht hochladen... pcghx unterstütz blos 640x480... Hab was anderes zum abspreichern...

Bzw. ihr kennt nicht zufällig ne homepage auf der man kurzvideos für Foren hochladen und verlinken kann??


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Bei buntem sieht man nichts... Und größer? Der Server erlaubt doch maximal 640x480...
> I-wie glaub ich das ihr es nicht seht, wenn ich das Bild aufrufe flimmern da überall die pixel, ich mach mal ein pic mit der Digi, vlt sieht mans da besser...


 
Du sollst das ja eben nicht bunt machen.
Eine einfache hintergrundfarbe, wo man das eben gut sehen kann.



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Ja, aber Full HD kann ich ja nicht hochladen... pcghx unterstütz blos 640x480... Hab was anderes zum abspreichern...


 
Doch, einfach hochladen und dann anfügen, das geht schon.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Ich probiers mal, wenn ihr nichts seht mach ich en video...


----------



## rocc (22. März 2010)

Auf den ersten Blick seh ich so nichts, aber wäre nett wenn du nochmal ungefähr *beschreiben* könntest welche Stelle du meinst.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Es ist nicht *eine* Stelle, eign sind sie überall kommt nur auf den hintergrund drauf an, Achtet mal auf die Blauen Streifen, wenn man da keine sieht ist es nur auf dem Monitor zu sehen, dann dreh ich ein video...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2010)

Auf dem Screen sieht man absolut keine Fehler.
Also liegts schon mal nicht an der Grafikkarte.
Mal ein anderes Kabel probiert?
Einen anderen Monitor getestet oder deinen Monitor an einem anderen PC?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Kann nicht am Monitor liegen:

1. Hat ich vor der Treiberinstallation keine Bildfehler.
2. Hab ich die auch nicht, wenn ich meinen Lappi drann klemm...


----------



## rocc (22. März 2010)

An der Grafikkarte liegts allerdings vom rein gerenderten Bild allerdings auch nicht; evt. ist das Kabel kaputt, oder aber der Ausgang hat einen Knacks/Wackelkontakt.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Ist auch das selbe Kabel... und an den Aschlüssen kann ich auch nichts findne, liegt es eventuell an der Hz Zahl?? Wenn ich auf 70Hz stell hab ich kein Flimmern, dafür keine Taskleiste : D


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2010)

Mit wieviel Hz läufts denn normalerweise?
Welchen Treiber hast du denn drauf?
Alle sonstigen Treiber korrekt installiert (zb. Chipsatz)?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Also im moment hab ich 60Hz...
Hab den den mir Nvidia gesucht hat... 
Erm das is en singlecor Rechner den ich vom meinem Onkel geerbt habe, habe gar keine Treiber CD für die Motherboard...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Also im moment hab ich 60Hz...
> Hab den den mir Nvidia gesucht hat...
> Erm das is en singlecor Rechner den ich vom meinem Onkel geerbt habe, habe gar keine Treiber CD für die Motherboard...



Welches Mainboard isses denn?


----------



## mixxed_up (22. März 2010)

Also Pixelfehler sollten es nicht sein wenn es so viele sind ...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (22. März 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Welches Mainboard isses denn?



In CPUZ steht: 

Manufacture: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL
Model: MS-6330


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2010)

Grund Gütiger  Das Board is ja alt.
Du brauchst den Via 4in1 Treiber fürden KT133 Chipsatz.
VIA 4in1 Hyperion Download - ComputerBase

Oder von der VIA-Homepage (googeln) - dort wird allerdings die 4.43er Version für den KT133(A) angegeben.
Sollte der obige Treiber nicht korrekt laufen dann versuch den 4.43er


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. März 2010)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Grund Gütiger  Das Board is ja alt.
> Du brauchst den Via 4in1 Treiber fürden KT133 Chipsatz.
> VIA 4in1 Hyperion Download - ComputerBase
> 
> ...


 Japp gute 12 Jahre mindestens
Ich probier den Treiber mal, wenn ich zuhause bin...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. März 2010)

Was isses denn überhaupt für ne Grafikkarte?


----------



## rocc (23. März 2010)

Der Frage schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. März 2010)

Ne Nvidia Geforce 5200FX und es hat sich nach der CHIPsatz installation nichts geändert...


----------



## rocc (23. März 2010)

Uiii, und die @1920x1080.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. März 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Uiii, und die @1920x1080.



Och als Desktop passt des schon, nur zum "zocken" hald ned...


----------



## rocc (23. März 2010)

Läuft da überhaupt was mit 3D drauf? o0


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. März 2010)

roccatkone schrieb:


> Läuft da überhaupt was mit 3D drauf? o0



Ich kann alle Games von 2003 o.ä. zocken nur ned in Full HD... Muss grad noch auf meinen Gamer-PC warten...


----------



## mixxed_up (23. März 2010)

Dann warte doch auf deinen Gamer PC und schreib dann nochmal hier rein. Kann auch sein dass dein Steinzeit PC bald den Löffel abgibt. Zeit wirds ja ... Bzw. teste den Bildschirm noch auf an einem anderen PC wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, zb. bei einem Freund.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Dann warte doch auf deinen Gamer PC und schreib dann nochmal hier rein. Kann auch sein dass dein Steinzeit PC bald den Löffel abgibt. Zeit wirds ja ... Bzw. teste den Bildschirm noch auf an einem anderen PC wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, zb. bei einem Freund.



Er soll ja auch auf dem laufen, ich erinner mich stark dran, schon geschrieben zu haben, das ich bei meinem Laptop diese Problem nicht habe...



Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Kann nicht am Monitor liegen:
> 
> 1. Hat ich vor der Treiberinstallation keine Bildfehler.
> 2. Hab ich die auch nicht, wenn ich meinen Lappi drann klemm...



Und mein Gamer-PC kommt erst nächste Woche, nur leider hab ich am Montag schom exam...


----------



## DAEF13 (23. März 2010)

Liegt es vllt. an deinen Augen :rofl:
Ne jetzt im Ernst...
Wenn ich länger auf den blauen Streifen gucke, dann flimmert das auch son bissle

Aber mein Beileid... Ne 5200 @ FullHD


----------



## Flenor Eldar (23. März 2010)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> Liegt es vllt. an deinen Augen :rofl:
> Ne jetzt im Ernst...
> Wenn ich länger auf den blauen Streifen gucke, dann flimmert das auch son bissle
> 
> Aber mein Beileid... Ne 5200 @ FullHD



Nö, bei euch bringts ja nix, da ihr nur einen screen und nicht den kompletten ablauf seht, dürften wenn dann nur weißé punkte zu sehen sein, ich kann ja ein video machen wenn ihr das wollt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2010)

Kannst du tatsächlich mal machen, würde mich interessieren, ob man auf dem Video was sehen kann.
Aber anhand des Alters des Systems würde ich einfach mal pauschal sagen, dass die Grafikkarte nicht mehr so will.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (24. März 2010)

Hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrGoWnqiuW8 Könnt ihr sehen was ich meine??



> dass die Grafikkarte nicht mehr so will.


Das bezweifle ich, ich hab sie im August 2007 extra dazugekauft, weil die doofe 32MB Karte gar nix gepackt hat...


----------



## Flenor Eldar (25. März 2010)

Wie jetzt?? Keine Meinungen mehr??


----------



## DAEF13 (26. März 2010)

Hast du den Monitor ma an einem anderen PC angeschlossen?
Oder mal eine andere GraKa ausprobiert?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. März 2010)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Kann nicht am Monitor liegen:
> 
> 1. Hat ich vor der Treiberinstallation keine Bildfehler.
> 2. Hab ich die auch nicht, wenn ich meinen Lappi drann klemm...



Wie oft eigentlich noch???????????????????

3. Ich habe dieses Problem nur bei dieser Auflösung unf Hz Zahl...


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (26. März 2010)

hey, dein video sagt mir eigentlich genug 
genauso sah es bei mir auch aus, kurze zeit später hat sich meine 9800Pro dann kommplett verabschiedet.
Laut PC-Händler sind die Kondensatoren hinüber, wenn das bild so aussieht.
Bei dir ist es natürlich seltsam, dass es genau mit der Treiberinstallation einherging und möglicherweise ist es tatsächlich ein anderes Problem, allerdings denke ich, das kannst du nur herausfinden, indem du die Karte mal in einen anderen PC einbaust.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (26. März 2010)

GrimReaper1908 schrieb:


> hey, dein video sagt mir eigentlich genug
> genauso sah es bei mir auch aus, kurze zeit später hat sich meine 9800Pro dann kommplett verabschiedet.
> Laut PC-Händler sind die Kondensatoren hinüber, wenn das bild so aussieht.
> Bei dir ist es natürlich seltsam, dass es genau mit der Treiberinstallation einherging und möglicherweise ist es tatsächlich ein anderes Problem, allerdings denke ich, das kannst du nur herausfinden, indem du die Karte mal in einen anderen PC einbaust.



Ist nur schwer machbar, das ist der einzigste PC mit AGP steckplatz den ich kenne  Naja macht nix, nächste Woche kommt mein Gamer PC und so lange muss ich halt mit ner niedrigeren Auflösung auskommen


----------

